# It's Official



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I just consolidated all of my yarn purchases. To begin, I apologize to all of the yarn stores, websites, independent dyers for falling off of the face of the earth as far as they are concerned. I will reach my 60th birthday in a week and a half and looking at my stash I know I have enough yarn to last me until I am 223. Therefore, I am officially declaring that I have enough yarn.

May my credit card melt in my hand should I purchase even one more skein until 90% of my stash is used up. I have enough to open a small but well stocked store!

If any of what I have said above horrifies any of my dear KP sisters, I extend my sincere apologies to you too. I just know that if I say this OUT LOUD and put it in writing I have to stick to it. And there is no hubby insisting that I do this, and no I don't wish to part with any of it at this time (being selfish at the moment).

Now off to wear the color off of my aluminum Boye needles!!!!


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol you're funny. Wish I was brave enough to make such a declaration!


----------



## Camping Granny (Nov 6, 2013)

My SIL gave my MIL a plaque that said"she who dies with the most material wins" (they like to sew) If this is true for knitters, you might win!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Good luck witb that!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Love it............GOOD LUCK.


----------



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

OMG May God Bless you for your choice until u find the next big sale. LOL You are a better woman then I.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

If I made that vow I would have to figure out how to get the melted credit card off my hand so it would heal and I could keep on knitting!!!

Karen


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

You could use that credit card to upgrade those aluminum needles to something better and increase your productivity (I'm not a fan of aluminum. I think it slows you down.) 

I'm not going to stop my stash acquisition until there is less stress in my life, which, with caring for my autistic son, will be never. I just got a several skeins of solid color cotton yarn from Walmart online (spend $50, get free shipping!) to feed my current washcloth obsession. I will be making washcloths for my son's teachers and classmates (The autistic one. My typical son would die of embarrassment!) and my husband's colleagues at the pharmacy for some time to come. It will be very relaxing.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Good luck!! I totally understand where you are. if only I didn't get those sneaky emails with the great deal!!! Oh My!!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Bucketknitter said:


> If I made that vow I would have to figure out how to get the melted credit card off my hand so it would heal and I could keep on knitting!!!
> 
> Karen


Well if the card left an imprint of the numbers on your hand when it melted you could put your phone on speaker and order more yarn while you're knitting.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

JuneS said:


> I just consolidated all of my yarn purchases. To begin, I apologize to all of the yarn stores, websites, independent dyers for falling off of the face of the earth as far as they are concerned. I will reach my 60th birthday in a week and a half and looking at my stash I know I have enough yarn to last me until I am 223. Therefore, I am officially declaring that I have enough yarn.
> 
> May my credit card melt in my hand should I purchase even one more skein until 90% of my stash is used up. I have enough to open a small but well stocked store!
> 
> ...


I have made these same vows myself - many times. Good luck.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Ha ha ha. You are so funny. That's a good joke. But I've heard it before.

We are moving in a week. I'm starting to panic for my family to see exactly HOW much yarn I really do have. I'm starting to mark boxes of yarn 'blankets' and 'towels' and 'Mom's underwear'.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

That sounds like an admirable plan. Just remember, sock yarn doesn't count -- the Yarn Harlot says so and she writes books so she ought to know. Neither do any of the novelty yarns since there is not much they are good for anyway. Of course, acrylics don't count as yarn, either. And you never know when you will need baby yarn because the grand daughter of a friend of your sister-in-law's neighbor gets prego, so don't count baby yarn, either. Other than that, it really does sound like an admirable plan.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

colleenmay said:


> Ha ha ha. You are so funny. That's a good joke. But I've heard it before.
> 
> We are moving in a week. I'm starting to panic for my family to see exactly HOW much yarn I really do have. I'm starting to mark boxes of yarn 'blankets' and 'towels' and 'Mom's underwear'.


Made me laugh out loud. Spew my coffee, too, dang-nab-it!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

We'll see, wait a month.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I too, wish you luck on keeping that promise. I have been going thru my stash. Wow, I didn't realize how much yarn I have collected in 2 years. I was just diagnosed with colon cancer, am trying to get over the NoroVirus. Chances are slim that I am going to use up all this yarn. I still have plenty of projects I want to make and am making progress on WIP's and long forgotten projects just found in back closet. I am also crocheting my fingers raw doing my charity work for my local Humane Society shelter. I'm hoping surgery in July will give me some quality of life that I can use up some yarn. It's going to be a race against time.....wonder who will win? Even with all that is going on, I know if I see a good bargain on yarn, it will end up in my stash. I have learned that I'm not going any where til the Good Lord wants me home with Him.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I have also made this pledge but Manna keeps putting out such good yarns that I just can't control myself. I am an admitted yarnaholic and I will fight to the death if anyone tries to send me to rehab. I make no more pledges, promises, or statements publicly that I know I will not be able to keep.

However, do not let that dissuade you from doing what you must do. I may not be here tomorrow, but, as long as I am, I will continue to purchase yarns, needles, and books. I will also continue to download the "perfect patterns" I find and like.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> I have also made this pledge but Manna keeps putting out such good yarns that I just can't control myself. I am an admitted yarnaholic and I will fight to the death if anyone tries to send me to rehab. I make no more pledges, promises, or statements publicly that I know I will not be able to keep.
> 
> However, do not let that dissuade you from doing what you must do. I may not be here tomorrow, but, as long as I am, I will continue to purchase yarns, needles, and books. I will also continue to download the "perfect patterns" I find and like.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I am 76 and just counted my fingering yarn. I have enough right now for over 50 pairs of socks. Do you think I will have time to knit them all before I go??? Maybe if I spent more time knitting and less time on KP :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

colleenmay said:


> Ha ha ha. You are so funny. That's a good joke. But I've heard it before.
> 
> We are moving in a week. I'm starting to panic for my family to see exactly HOW much yarn I really do have. I'm starting to mark boxes of yarn 'blankets' and 'towels' and 'Mom's underwear'.


Hey, now that is a good idea! ;-) ;-)


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Angelsmom1 said:


> I too, wish you luck on keeping that promise. I have been going thru my stash. Wow, I didn't realize how much yarn I have collected in 2 years. I was just diagnosed with colon cancer, am trying to get over the NoroVirus. Chances are slim that I am going to use up all this yarn. I still have plenty of projects I want to make and am making progress on WIP's and long forgotten projects just found in back closet. I am also crocheting my fingers raw doing my charity work for my local Humane Society shelter. I'm hoping surgery in July will give me some quality of life that I can use up some yarn. It's going to be a race against time.....wonder who will win? Even with all that is going on, I know if I see a good bargain on yarn, it will end up in my stash. I have learned that I'm not going any where til the Good Lord wants me home with Him.


I wish you a wonderful outcome after your surgery. I am a 19 year sarcoma survivor and had 2 surgerues and am 2 years out from open heart surgery for an obstruction in my heart. Came close to checking out a couple of times. I have accumulated most of my stash after picking up my knitting again after the heart surgery. I think the purchases, KP, Ravelry, and my friends bringing me yarn they found at yard sales played a BIG role in my recovery.

Now it's time to make it all up. As for those who expect me to whip up something for them or a new baby, what better excuse to have to say no because I don't have the perfect yarn in my stash. I've been overwhelmed lately with jobs to do for other people, knitting and sewing, and I've decided it's time to spend time on me.

I'll post an update in about a month to let you know how I fare.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I wish I had kept knitting after I learned how in my early 20's. Wasted many years 'not knitting' and now someone is going to get a deal when I go. It's a very hard thing to do - not buy yarn, when it speaks to me - it's my greatest temptation in life (other than chocolate). :| :|


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Since I inherited a large stash late last year, I am proud to say I have not and dont need to buy any more yarn until I am 99.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> Since I inherited a large stash late last year, I am proud to say I have not and dont need to buy any more yarn until I am 99.


I don't need to either but I still do.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

That is funny. I said that also. Didn't happen. Now I must give some yarn away before I buy new. I brought a bag of yarn to the local senior center last week because I want to buy DK yarn to make one of Marianna's all in one sweater.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I don't need to either but I still do.


I will have to be desperate before I buy any more yarn. Half the time I forget what I have, my crochet cotton stash is out of hand, that why I am now learning to read a crochet pattern. I have 500g cones in 4 ply, I must have at least 40 cones. And I did at the time give stacks away to people that knit for charity.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh bless you all. I've not only been laughing but sharing your blogs with the family here. I'm so in harmony with you.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> I will have to be desperate before I buy any more yarn. Half the time I forget what I have, my crochet cotton stash is out of hand, that why I am now learning to read a crochet pattern. I have 500g cones in 4 ply, I must have at least 40 cones. And I did at the time give stacks away to people that knit for charity.


To bad we don't all live near you, we could have a big knit- in at your place and help you get rid of some of it. A big charity Knit-in would be fun.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I will give you just a few months until the "end of summer" sale flyer hits your front door step! :lol:


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

I didn't know the details of what counts and what doesn't. I will have to reassess with this new knowledge. Thanks for a great laugh.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Gerripho said:


> That sounds like an admirable plan. Just remember, sock yarn doesn't count -- the Yarn Harlot says so and she writes books so she ought to know. Neither do any of the novelty yarns since there is not much they are good for anyway. Of course, acrylics don't count as yarn, either. And you never know when you will need baby yarn because the grand daughter of a friend of your sister-in-law's neighbor gets prego, so don't count baby yarn, either. Other than that, it really does sound like an admirable plan.


I didn't know the definitions of what counts and what doesn't. Thanks. This is a great help and a greater laugh.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Good luck.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> To bad we don't all live near you, we could have a big knit- in at your place and help you get rid of some of it. A big charity Knit-in would be fun.


That would be awsome, and you would go home with take aways. Have you bought your ticket yet, my door is always open


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Well done - you are a much stronger woman than I, if you can live up to this.....


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Every time I buy yarn because I like the color or it's soooo soft or any other excuse I can think of, I swear that's the last I will buy. I, too, have enough yarn to last me two lifetimes and I am able to stick to my declaration of "no more yarn"....'til the next time.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I just emptied out my yarn barn (my father's old armoire) to sell the armoire and was sort of surprised with how much I have, although I really had a good idea because I indexed it all on Knit Buddy a month or so ago. I don't mean to buy any more yarn, and only do when I find some I can't resist, and then buy it with a pattern, so there's a use for it. feeling a little guilty about the amount of yarn, but not giving it away. Did put some in the yard sale, but none sold (nor did knitting magazines). Interesting, because many of you write about finding yarn at yard sales. No yarnies have come to our sale.

So in my plans are to go to Jimmy Beans next week when I'm in Truckee and to WEBS in July, when I'm in New York, and I do drop by some of my favorite LYS's, but really don't buy much....really.

Let us know if you stick to your plan.


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

I go on a yarn diet each January and work on various projects. that usually lasts until Spring when a LYS has a sale. My dear neighbor and I survive by swapping yarn and when the yarn leaves the house it is not allowed to return. Good luck with your resolution


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

JuneS...you go girl!! I join you in this endeavor. I, too, made that decision and have not bought any yarn for several months now. It can be done. If you ever need a "fix", PM me...I'll walk you thru it. Of course, it's like any other addiction..just say NO! Now, have we stopped collecting patterns, also? haha. Count me in...anybody else want to join us? I salute you, June. Maggie


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

First of all---YOU DON"T LOOK 60!!!!!!!...second of all---YOU can do it!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

It is fun to joke about all the reasons to keep adding to our yarn stash, but on a more serious note: A good friend of mine died last year, her husband (whose health is also very poor) was so overwhelmed with the huge job of dealing with all her accumulated stuff. She enjoyed both knitting and cooking and was enjoying what could appropriately called an embarrassment of riches. He and the people helping him seriously thought of throwing it all in the trash because dealing with it was such a big job. I am glad that they decided to give the knitting stuff to me to sort and find homes for it instead. But I do think it would have been so much kinder if my friend had kept her hobby supplies in more order during her lifetime and had not left that huge job for others. It would have been more accessible and useful to her, and much less stressful for him.


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

I too am moving....my son was helping DH bring up some totes from the basement...He then looks at me and say " Mom...I think you might have a yarn problem" ....yup...all those totes have YARN YARN...GLORIOUS YARN !!! What he didn't see was the tote and 30 gal. garbage bag full of yarn...bag of misc. needles and hooks that are going to a local hospitals craft room .


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Well, maybe I should organize my stash, too. At least I don't have to fear hubby like a few here on the thread ;-). His hobbies are expensive enough that he never comments about my stash .


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello, My name is Betty and I'm a yarnaholic.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

You can also run around the world backwards three times and that will prevent you from turning the big 60 for another *year[* :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think I can remember saying the same vow in the '80s when I completed my first Depression glass collections--it lasted for 2 years :roll: :roll: Now I've vowed I won't buy anymore with the beginning of the next millennium!!!!

My yarn stash would take up a medium plastic bin but my fabric--forget it :?


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Just keep knitting - you can do it. That was my pledge in the fall of 2006, a few months after I retired. For the next two years I didn't buy any yarn, except two balls of sock yarn. My stash is now much smaller, and most of the yarn I buy is for specific projects. There'll still be some for my daughter/granddaughters/great-granddaughters to fight over when I die, but not too much.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

JuneS: Good luck with that.

I think you have so many hilarious replies because we are all to some extent yarnaholics which goes hand in hand with being a knittingaholic (or crochetaholic). 

All together girls: "My name is (insert name) and I am a yarnaholic/patternaholic/knittingacholic, corchetaholic, needle/hookaholic.... etc. etc"

Thanks for all the chuckles all.


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Gerripho, I love your take on yarn. If I followed your rules, I would be able to tell a few tall tales about my yarn acquisitions. Thanks for the smile.


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

MmmHmmm. And what will you do when a pattern needs just this yarn and you do not have it? I have said the same thing but....... We need a support group. Loved your post!!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

sounds like me


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

colleenmay said:


> Ha ha ha. You are so funny. That's a good joke. But I've heard it before.
> 
> We are moving in a week. I'm starting to panic for my family to see exactly HOW much yarn I really do have. I'm starting to mark boxes of yarn 'blankets' and 'towels' and 'Mom's underwear'.


The yarn makes great packing material among the breakables. I've used it that way several times.


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

I did this recently and have paired most of my yarn with a project too. Now if I can just resist the NEED for more irresistible softness! Although,(you knew this was coming) I am learning to spin and how to work with raw fleece................... Oh dear.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

AdeleRM said:


> The yarn makes great packing material among the breakables. I've used it that way several times.


Hi!
A friend flew to MA from NC for our wedding. She gave us a beautiful Waterford crystal vase... it came with some yarn stuffed in & around it "for protection".  
Thus do we justify such things...


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I've made that declaration many times, but new yarn just sneaks in! I do wish you luck though!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

jjcooter said:


> Good luck!! I totally understand where you are. if only I didn't get those sneaky emails with the great deal!!! Oh My!!


You COULD unsubscribe from those tempting email lists...
Are the yarn companies considered enablers for our addiction?


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

HaHa! Funny. Can't imagine sticking to the scenario.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Keep us posted as to how this works out for you! You are the first person I have ever heard declare that she/he has "enough" yarn. It is such a novel idea! It gave me a good chuckle too!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I had a friend tell me that that was going "Cold Sheep" Good luck with that! lol


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Junes, You are so funny. You sorta made a pledge to us KPers and we will hold you to it. Yeah, right. 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Happy early birthday and it is a milestone one at that.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

"Cold sheep." Ya gotta love this one.


pamjlee said:


> I had a friend tell me that that was going "Cold Sheep" Good luck with that! lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> You could use that credit card to upgrade those aluminum needles to something better and increase your productivity (I'm not a fan of aluminum. I think it slows you down.)
> 
> I'm not going to stop my stash acquisition until there is less stress in my life, which, with caring for my autistic son, will be never. I just got a several skeins of solid color cotton yarn from Walmart online (spend $50, get free shipping!) to feed my current washcloth obsession. I will be making washcloths for my son's teachers and classmates (The autistic one. My typical son would die of embarrassment!) and my husband's colleagues at the pharmacy for some time to come. It will be very relaxing.


I have asked this before with no answer----What is there about knitted wash-cloths? I can buy them at 10 for £1 so why not spend your time knitting prettier things that cannot be bought?


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hahaha, I'm 40 now - and I know I have enough yarn to last till I'm like maybe 400. I'll call you when I reach 60 - to tell you if I can do the same... or at least to ask you for some place to sleep, haha, you'll probably have some freed by this time - and I'll probably be drowning in yarn...


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Good luck, may you pass every sale be internet or walk in! May you find just the right yarn/thread for all of your new projects! I"m rootin' fer ye!!!


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> That sounds like an admirable plan. Just remember, sock yarn doesn't count -- the Yarn Harlot says so and she writes books so she ought to know. Neither do any of the novelty yarns since there is not much they are good for anyway. Of course, acrylics don't count as yarn, either. And you never know when you will need baby yarn because the grand daughter of a friend of your sister-in-law's neighbor gets prego, so don't count baby yarn, either. Other than that, it really does sound like an admirable plan.


Love this logic! I'll make it mine!!


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

When I think my yarn stash is getting too big I thin it down. There's a sweet man at my church that crochets hats all year to give away. There's a large river boat industry here. He makes hats for them as Christmas gifts for people stuck on the boat at Christmas. Whenever my stash needs thinning out I load Billy up for his yearly work.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

colleenmay said:


> Ha ha ha. You are so funny. That's a good joke. But I've heard it before.
> 
> We are moving in a week. I'm starting to panic for my family to see exactly HOW much yarn I really do have. I'm starting to mark boxes of yarn 'blankets' and 'towels' and 'Mom's underwear'.


That will work until someone else unpacks it....


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm three years older than you and I have the same 'problem' But I love being able to find a pattern and open the closet door to find the perfect yarn from my stash.

My 'vow' is to write down what I intend to do with the yarn. I got a package from WEBS and have no idea what I ordered the yarn for. *grumbles*


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

colleenmay said:


> Ha ha ha. You are so funny. That's a good joke. But I've heard it before.
> 
> We are moving in a week. I'm starting to panic for my family to see exactly HOW much yarn I really do have. I'm starting to mark boxes of yarn 'blankets' and 'towels' and 'Mom's underwear'.


I feel your pain!! We moved a year and a half ago. I had the same issues with yarn AND books! Here's a trick that worked for me: mark your yarn boxes as "blankets" or whatever, but use a red marker instead of black. I knew everything marked in red was really yarn or books and had it stored in the spare bedroom, for me to sort through.

Good luck!!


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

colleenmay said:


> Ha ha ha. You are so funny. That's a good joke. But I've heard it before.
> 
> We are moving in a week. I'm starting to panic for my family to see exactly HOW much yarn I really do have. I'm starting to mark boxes of yarn 'blankets' and 'towels' and 'Mom's underwear'.


My mother did that with fabric when we moved a long time ago. Good luck!


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Such vows are full of good intentions! I won't make them, as I know that I will soon see yarn/material/crafting supplies that HAVE to be added to the various stashes.


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

Angelsmom1 said:


> I too, wish you luck on keeping that promise. I have been going thru my stash. Wow, I didn't realize how much yarn I have collected in 2 years. I was just diagnosed with colon cancer, am trying to get over the NoroVirus. Chances are slim that I am going to use up all this yarn. I still have plenty of projects I want to make and am making progress on WIP's and long forgotten projects just found in back closet. I am also crocheting my fingers raw doing my charity work for my local Humane Society shelter. I'm hoping surgery in July will give me some quality of life that I can use up some yarn. It's going to be a race against time.....wonder who will win? Even with all that is going on, I know if I see a good bargain on yarn, it will end up in my stash. I have learned that I'm not going any where til the Good Lord wants me home with Him.


You just keep on crocheting, Dear One.

There is a beautiful story in an Eastern tradition that goes something like this: A man was planting a tree and he learned that the end of the world was coming in just a few minutes. He asked the faith master what he should do. The master said, "Keep on planting the tree."


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

one happy funny knitter at peace !!!


----------



## JulieDarie (Feb 28, 2013)

Such a show of strength!!!!But actually I give you a month.Good luck!!,


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

smbrnnha said:


> MmmHmmm. And what will you do when a pattern needs just this yarn and you do not have it? I have said the same thing but....... We need a support group. Loved your post!!


We have a support group right here. We support and encourage each other to buy more yarn and patterns. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

I buy lots of little odd balls of wool from e.bay and am fighting temptation as I also have enough to see me through until 203, or my demise, whichever comes first.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

JuneS said:


> I just consolidated all of my yarn purchases. To begin, I apologize to all of the yarn stores, websites, independent dyers for falling off of the face of the earth as far as they are concerned. I will reach my 60th birthday in a week and a half and looking at my stash I know I have enough yarn to last me until I am 223. Therefore, I am officially declaring that I have enough yarn.
> 
> May my credit card melt in my hand should I purchase even one more skein until 90% of my stash is used up. I have enough to open a small but well stocked store!
> 
> ...


I will also take the vow - I'll use up 90% of my stash before I buy any more yarn. Let me rephrase that! I'll complete the projects that I already have the yarn and pattern for before I buy any more yarn. For me, that is more realistic.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Ahhhh...you're all making me laugh because we're all in the same boat !! Way to go, JuneS, & sorry about your coffee,Gerripho, but I put mine down before I read yours, ColleenMay !!


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, I understand your resolve. I have fallen under the spell of those e-mails touting magic savings and free shipping. I have even gotten so far as to fill out the order and spend time picking exactly the right color, reading the reviews of the yarn on Ravelry, looking at patterns for the yarn. Then right before I put in any credit card info, I DELETE the order....whew.... The next thing I do is go and look at my almost shameful amount of yarn and thank my lucky stars I did delete


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

How about 3 closets full plus bookcases????


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL I have done the same I have so much yarn that was given to me and I have use 1/4th of it ..I haven't bought any yarn except for the dish cloth yarn in a year ! I was also given 3 huge tubs of rug yarn that I am going to make rugs (soon, LOL maybe !LOL)


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

That sounds about like the "diet resolution " I make every Jan and figure it will last me about as long so guess I will keep buying yarn and eating .But one thing that helps is....I don't eat while knitting.LOL


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

JuneS said:


> I just consolidated all of my yarn purchases. To begin, I apologize to all of the yarn stores, websites, independent dyers for falling off of the face of the earth as far as they are concerned. I will reach my 60th birthday in a week and a half and looking at my stash I know I have enough yarn to last me until I am 223. Therefore, I am officially declaring that I have enough yarn.
> 
> May my credit card melt in my hand should I purchase even one more skein until 90% of my stash is used up. I have enough to open a small but well stocked store!
> 
> ...


You are too funny! You go girl ! I love that you have options! Happy knitting! Be sure to post pics!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

JuneS said:


> I just consolidated all of my yarn purchases. To begin, I apologize to all of the yarn stores, websites, independent dyers for falling off of the face of the earth as far as they are concerned. I will reach my 60th birthday in a week and a half and looking at my stash I know I have enough yarn to last me until I am 223. Therefore, I am officially declaring that I have enough yarn.
> 
> May my credit card melt in my hand should I purchase even one more skein until 90% of my stash is used up. I have enough to open a small but well stocked store!
> 
> ...


 Have fun knitting and good luck on you not getting any more . I could never say that ,the yarn just is calling my name. Yes I have a large stash . I need your sign. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

It's the staying out of the stores I can't manage! I applaud and admire you!!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I certainly wish you happy stitches! I rarely buy patterns cause I could spend that $ on yarn and all I make I can find free most of the time.Working on wips is giving me insight to what I can actually get finished in this life time with lots of quilts in between knitting! Having amassed a small fortune into fabric and yarn I am determined to use a lot to restock the coffers at our Fall Markets! Like Johnny Cash and his car, one part at a time, I am saving for the travel van and from last week I figure I can buy a door handle or what ever!! Baby quilts make me more Jing but knitting is so relaxing! I have a tub of wips right beside the sewing machine and have to finish 3 things , no matter what size pops up, before I sit and knit. Works for me before my family, boys, DILs won't want anything, just pitch it. They have instructions but who knows what might really happen! I could just sell it all and start fresh but the frugal in me won't let me do that just yet! Getting close! Yard work has taken away from myself time and 2 commitments to go until I can stitch til the cows come home! Keep us posted with all your accomplishments!


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

I did this several years ago and, although I have slowly grown my stash since then, I tend to buy what I need for any given project. I still have a lot of yarn but I can honestly say it is far, far less than I have ever had in the past. It's a semi-feel good feeling at times. I still savor the hunt for the perfect yarn and try to avoid sales. It's hard. Takes a lot of discipline and an empty change purse!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Good luck with your resolution!! Do you give advice on how to do that because I need it badly!!?


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Fifteen years ago I moved with one large box of yarn and patterns. My goal was to use up that yarn. Today I have a room for my yarn, and I'm still trying to use it all - Have had a great time figuring out what to make from limited amounts of yarn.

But my daughters who neither sew nor knit are worried about how they will dispose of the stuff . . . I'm looking for beneficiaries while I knit!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow. I have that much too! I am knitting like crazy and all I have to do it go to my 3 stash zones and I have it. I don't order yarn on line. I really try not to stop at any yarn stores. I stopped at Joanne's last week for buttons and did get along with 3 skeins of lion brand one pounders. I tried! Good lick to you.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm taking my yarn with me! Haha


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Colleenmay, I understand. I too didn't know just how much stash I had til forced to move. That was 2 yrs ago and I'm still trying to work it off. At least I'm enjoying it and not just storing it.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> I have also made this pledge but Manna keeps putting out such good yarns that I just can't control myself. I am an admitted yarnaholic and I will fight to the death if anyone tries to send me to rehab. I make no more pledges, promises, or statements publicly that I know I will not be able to keep.
> 
> However, do not let that dissuade you from doing what you must do. I may not be here tomorrow, but, as long as I am, I will continue to purchase yarns, needles, and books. I will also continue to download the "perfect patterns" I find and like.


I just reorganized my stash this month, decided not to buy any yarn until I have used or given away what I have. Then I read Donnie K's reply, and without thinking, popped right over to Ravelry to look up Manna yarn! Now I am repeating to myself: I don't need any more yarn, I don't need any more yarn!


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

it's ok if you fall off the wagon. really. who among us has not vowed this at least 200 times in her lifetime? you are among friends here. :thumbup:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I, too, will say............Good luck with that!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I said pretty much the same thing, until I found yarn on sale in 2 colors I did not own. But now that I have them in my hot little hands, I again swear I will not buy any more yarn until I have knit at least 1/2 of what I own.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> Made me laugh out loud. Spew my coffee, too, dang-nab-it!


Me too! Read it out loud to my husband while I was laughing! He didn't even smile,just shook his head. 
Now, what was that all about, I wonder?

My daughter, who is a rummage sale addict, helps add to my yarn and fabric stashes. Then I can say that I didn't buy it. :lol:


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

vannavanna said:


> I have asked this before with no answer----What is there about knitted wash-cloths? I can buy them at 10 for £1 so why not spend your time knitting prettier things that cannot be bought?


I think it's a way to try out new patterns on a small scale to see if you like them. Then, if you do, you can knit that blanket, or sweater or whatever using the pattern. Also you have something useful from your sample.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I made the same vow either 4 or 5 years ago and I've kept it! I've used a huge amount of stash in that time and still have a bit more to go. 

I have purchased yarn BUT ONLY for specific projects that were completed. I purchased no yarn just for stash.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Good luck! I wish I had your conviction!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I'll be waiting for your update in a few months- and if it worked for you- I'll try it too!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

colleenmay said:


> Ha ha ha. You are so funny. That's a good joke. But I've heard it before.
> 
> We are moving in a week. I'm starting to panic for my family to see exactly HOW much yarn I really do have. I'm starting to mark boxes of yarn 'blankets' and 'towels' and 'Mom's underwear'.


Good plan :thumbup:


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I am 76 and just counted my fingering yarn. I have enough right now for over 50 pairs of socks. Do you think I will have time to knit them all before I go??? Maybe if I spent more time knitting and less time on KP :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hahaha, only 50??


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Try a few more for the other boxes you're sure to need:

Feminine protection, cleaning supplies, Silver (NEEDS CLEANING- whomever opens it cleans it!- convincing if you throw in a few bags of oatmeal as weight!), Mom's summer/winter... clothes

Hope that will be enough boxes! Safe move and unpacking!



Colorado knits said:


> Good plan :thumbup:


----------



## KathrynJG (May 23, 2013)

JuneS said:


> I just consolidated all of my yarn purchases. To begin, I apologize to all of the yarn stores, websites, independent dyers for falling off of the face of the earth as far as they are concerned. I will reach my 60th birthday in a week and a half and looking at my stash I know I have enough yarn to last me until I am 223. Therefore, I am officially declaring that I have enough yarn.
> 
> First, Happy Birthday! Second, are you nuts? I am 67 and have enough yarn to last until I am 250 but I look at it this way:
> 
> ...


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am with you. NO MORE YARN.
I just did the same thing with my stash,
WOWOWWWWWW I have one tote of just white for baby Christening gowns. blankets.
Than the Vanna yarn tote in a complete rainbow of colors. Simply Soft is my next addiction. Love that yarn for little girls apparel. 
Red Heart for my dog hats.
Then there is the totes with novelty/trim yarn.

I am one happy knitter. Now when I need to shop, no car needed. Just "walk" to my stash and select the needed fiber.

Life is GOOD indeed.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I have also made this pledge but Manna keeps putting out such good yarns that I just can't control myself. I am an admitted yarnaholic and I will fight to the death if anyone tries to send me to rehab. I make no more pledges, promises, or statements publicly that I know I will not be able to keep.
> 
> However, do not let that dissuade you from doing what you must do. I may not be here tomorrow, but, as long as I am, I will continue to purchase yarns, needles, and books. I will also continue to download the "perfect patterns" I find and like.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

colleenmay said:


> Ha ha ha. You are so funny. That's a good joke. But I've heard it before.
> 
> We are moving in a week. I'm starting to panic for my family to see exactly HOW much yarn I really do have. I'm starting to mark boxes of yarn 'blankets' and 'towels' and 'Mom's underwear'.


Good thinking!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

JuneS said:


> I just consolidated all of my yarn purchases. To begin, I apologize to all of the yarn stores, websites, independent dyers for falling off of the face of the earth as far as they are concerned. I will reach my 60th birthday in a week and a half and looking at my stash I know I have enough yarn to last me until I am 223. Therefore, I am officially declaring that I have enough yarn.
> 
> May my credit card melt in my hand should I purchase even one more skein until 90% of my stash is used up. I have enough to open a small but well stocked store!
> 
> ...


Yes, well, I said EXACTLY the same thing at EXACTLY the same time. I'm now 67 (& 1/2). I received my most recent yarn purchase yesterday.


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

JuneS said:


> I just consolidated all of my yarn purchases. To begin, I apologize to all of the yarn stores, websites, independent dyers for falling off of the face of the earth as far as they are concerned. I will reach my 60th birthday in a week and a half and looking at my stash I know I have enough yarn to last me until I am 223. Therefore, I am officially declaring that I have enough yarn.
> 
> May my credit card melt in my hand should I purchase even one more skein until 90% of my stash is used up. I have enough to open a small but well stocked store!
> 
> ...


Good luck JuneS - I hope you succeed!! Keep us all posted!

I, too, am trying to work my stash. I have not told myself I CANNOT buy more yarn, but I've suggested to myself that I should only but more yarn for a specific project that I intend to knit in the next week or two....Otherwise, work the stash...

I'm finding that there are always sales, always free or cheap shipping, so just about nothing sold new is a *once in a lifetime, never to be seen again*, bargain.

Yard sales/estate sales may be a different story, so I'm keeping that option open to me, but there are few yard sales where I live, thank goodness....

I scroll Ravelry by yarn type and quantity when I'm looking for ideas on what to knit.

I do still heavily stash patterns, though....But I do stick to the free ones, and I store them on my computer, so at least I'm not spending money or adding to the physical "clutter".


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Loving the new term (to me anyway,) "work the stash."


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

colleenmay said:


> Ha ha ha. You are so funny. That's a good joke. But I've heard it before.
> 
> We are moving in a week. I'm starting to panic for my family to see exactly HOW much yarn I really do have. I'm starting to mark boxes of yarn 'blankets' and 'towels' and 'Mom's underwear'.


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Camping Granny said:


> My SIL gave my MIL a plaque that said"she who dies with the most material wins" (they like to sew) If this is true for knitters, you might win!


That is too funny. My hubby needs that sign about fishing poles.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

JuneS said:


> I just consolidated all of my yarn purchases. To begin, I apologize to all of the yarn stores, websites, independent dyers for falling off of the face of the earth as far as they are concerned. I will reach my 60th birthday in a week and a half and looking at my stash I know I have enough yarn to last me until I am 223. Therefore, I am officially declaring that I have enough yarn.
> 
> May my credit card melt in my hand should I purchase even one more skein until 90% of my stash is used up. I have enough to open a small but well stocked store!
> 
> ...


I'm the same, I have that many patterns, knitting, crochet and craft, plus yarn cards, paper, embellishments, you name it I've got it but after scare just over a week ago when my BP soared to 212 and I was talking gibberish, I realized how vulnerable we are, (I'm 74) so That is it. No more buying.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Camping Granny said:


> My SIL gave my MIL a plaque that said"she who dies with the most material wins" (they like to sew) If this is true for knitters, you might win!


My favorite niece used to bring her friends to inspect my fabric stash. It was cheaper than going to the zoo and refreshments were free.


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

Bravo!


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

JuneS said:


> I just consolidated all of my yarn purchases. To begin, I apologize to all of the yarn stores, websites, independent dyers for falling off of the face of the earth as far as they are concerned. I will reach my 60th birthday in a week and a half and looking at my stash I know I have enough yarn to last me until I am 223. Therefore, I am officially declaring that I have enough yarn.
> 
> May my credit card melt in my hand should I purchase even one more skein until 90% of my stash is used up. I have enough to open a small but well stocked store!
> 
> ...


Three cheers for Boye Aluminum needles. The blue on my 5's is going fast.......


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

It's so comforting to know that I am not alone!!! :lol:


----------



## bunny mom (Apr 25, 2012)

It is so comforting to find I am not the only craftaholic. My teenage son says no more fabric or yarn buying. If I have to live on hotdogs and hamburger helper so I can afford to buy more needles or that cool looking yarn; I have no problem. He on the other hand does have an issue. Where will we put it. who knows, but I love to look at the stash and dream of all the projects I can complete--socks, dead fish hats, blankets.... 
I am a craftaholic and I would rather this addiction than some others.
Please may I not be tempted by the lastest e-mail yarn sale.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

How often have I made that vow, only to be reversed!! I can't help it, obviously. I attended Stitches South a couple of months ago and spent w-a-y too much on yarn/kits that I really did not need. Haven't even started on any of the projects!!


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have repeatedly said, I'm only using yarn from my stash. Then I get the email telling me that not only am I going to get the best price, colors, and quantities of yarn on the planet but free shipping and 2 day delivery time. At least that gives me time to purchase another tote to store this once in a life time offering. Two years ago, my daughter told me I had enough yarn to circle the earth. At Easter she peeked into the spare room and said "Oh my, you now have enough to circle the earth twice." I said at least I am not in the casinos. This is the daughter who had to build an additional [had a 3 car attached garage] 5 stall garage to store their hobbies. Snow mobiles, pontoon boat, speed boat, motor cycles. 4 wheelers and a fix it area to restore 2 jeeps and an old pick up truck. I didn't even get into the wood working shop her husband has in the other garage. We only see what others gather and hoard as excessive.  She asked me why I was smiling and I told her we needed to compare our hobbies and storage of them. She smiled too and said touche'. I know I will never use up all the yarn I have. I will leave a note with several peoples names and numbers on it, so that she can have them add it to their stashes. i do gift yarn all the time and that just gives me the opportunity to buy these once in a life time deals. See the humor and enjoy whatever makes you happy.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

It's funny that you say something about wearing the color off your aluminum needles... Mine are 46 years old... size 8-a teal color-and the color is wearing off... I use them all the time... I always have something on them... that's what I take with me every where to make the little dishclothes when I have to be busy with my hands..... 

I love the story regarding your stash!!!! I understand although I don't have near as much as you do....

Blessings to you for confessing!!!!!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

lol....for me it is because I cannot eat yarn or pay the bills with yarn that I have had to stop buying for a little while. But I've enough in the stash to start and finish some small projects, as well as finishing the larger projects I started some time ago....but the plan is to make lost of things that I can sell and to use the money to buy.................yes............you've got it right...........more yarn


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

bravo


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

colleenmay said:


> Ha ha ha. You are so funny. That's a good joke. But I've heard it before.
> 
> We are moving in a week. I'm starting to panic for my family to see exactly HOW much yarn I really do have. I'm starting to mark boxes of yarn 'blankets' and 'towels' and 'Mom's underwear'.


"mom's underwear" will definitely keep anyone from opening the box !!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Good luck to you and I wish you well!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Good luck witb that!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Love the idea of "Mom's underwear" box.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

JuneS said:


> I just consolidated all of my yarn purchases. To begin, I apologize to all of the yarn stores, websites, independent dyers for falling off of the face of the earth as far as they are concerned. I will reach my 60th birthday in a week and a half and looking at my stash I know I have enough yarn to last me until I am 223. Therefore, I am officially declaring that I have enough yarn.
> 
> May my credit card melt in my hand should I purchase even one more skein until 90% of my stash is used up. I have enough to open a small but well stocked store!
> 
> ...


Thank you, you have inspired me to do the same thing, I know I have enough yarn to keep me busy for quite a while, so I started to unsubscribe from the many emails I get, that tempt me to buy more yarn. I don't even need any of the free patterns they send. I have plenty of patterns. So let's see if we can do it. Write me if you have moments of weakness.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

nannee said:


> "mom's underwear" will definitely keep anyone from opening the box !!!!
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Love your humorous resolution. I could say many of the same things, only I have 10 years on you.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

At a k/c meeting, one of the members signed an agreement in front of everyone stating that she would not buy anymore yarn for the rest of the year. She lasted about 4 months. Don't think I'll ever have enough yarn, especially Alpaca yarn.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

I have been known to say that I have enough yarn and beads to lasts me 50 years when I'll be 113. I think my stash is probably tiny compared to most of the other people on here but I can only knit or crochet for about an hour before my hands get tired. I have enough trouble storing what I have so I don't know how you all manage your collections.


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

Some of the reason we have stashes - it's fun/satisfying to get a bargain and/or just to buy yarn, we like to hold *and own * beautiful/soft/luxurious yarn, we can plan future projects, we like to know we have yarn in the house for future items, it makes us feel good, and so many other reasons.....

The reasons we should minimize our stashes - stashes tie up lots of our money. They occupy too much physical space. We need to keep buying storage containers and/or find places to hide it. We often still need to buy yarn for new projects because nothing in our stash is suitable. We run out of yarn for a project we are making from our stash and can't get any more of that yarn because it has now been discontinued. 
Our taste in yarn changes over time (so we have a stash of yarn {and an investment of money in that stash} we no longer like and will not use - and if we give that part of the yarn away, how much money did we really save?). We have so much yarn,we forget what we have and then re-buy the same yarn again.
If yarn is stored long term sometimes if gets too old/weak to use and/or may get attacked by bugs. Many of us have no one to inherit our stashes (so they could get tossed, or at the very least, we leave more work for our heirs to figure out what to do with large quantities of craft supplies). We invest time sorting, cataloging and trying to find a project to use the skeins we have...

Somewhere along the line, I reached the point that I feel my stash (probably 300 - 400 skeins, mostly worsted weight, mostly acrylics) is more of burden than a joy - though I did feel lots of joy as I was buying it!!

I'm almost afraid to start a project from my stash, because I think I may find a project for the yarn that's a better match in yardage for that color of yarn in the future. (maybe I should practice colorwork techniques to use smaller quantities of colors?)

I have almost stopped buying yarn on sale - but a month ago I did buy some sports/baby weight yarn because I needed the lighter weight for some doll clothes. I have noticed that there is always a yarn sale, so I don't tell myself I can never buy yarn, I tell myself I don't need any yarn this sale and I can check again next sale...

I am hoping to decrease my stash, and I applaud anyone else trying to do the same, though I am not judging anyone who has a large stash and is still enjoying their stash.

Happy knitting/crocheting everyone (and wish me luck finding a project to start from my stash!!)


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

lupines said:


> Some of the reason we have stashes - it's fun/satisfying to get a bargain and/or just to buy yarn, we like to hold *and own * beautiful/soft/luxurious yarn, we can plan future projects, we like to know we have yarn in the house for future items, it makes us feel good, and so many other reasons.....
> 
> The reasons we should minimize our stashes - stashes tie up lots of our money. They occupy too much physical space. We need to keep buying storage containers and/or find places to hide it. We often still need to buy yarn for new projects because nothing in our stash is suitable. We run out of yarn for a project we are making from our stash and can't get any more of that yarn because it has now been discontinued.
> Our taste in yarn changes over time (so we have a stash of yarn {and an investment of money in that stash} we no longer like and will not use - and if we give that part of the yarn away, how much money did we really save?). We have so much yarn,we forget what we have and then re-buy the same yarn again.
> ...


 :thumbup: in theory I agree! But in practice-ah, well, that's another story


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

To destash my stash I give yarn I know I'm not going to use to charity.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have been known to ask for donations of acrylic yarn for a charity project I started last year. It's an ongoing project making mats for cages at the local Humane Society shelter. Some of the members who have volunteered to help make them, don't have the yarn or even the money to make mats. So I send them donated yarn so they can help with the project. I have been able to use alot of my own stash for a good purpose. The animals don't mind some of the crazy colors put into their mats. I just start with a ball and when that runs out, I start with the next ball that's closest to me. The colors brighten up the cages and even the director says they brighten the place up. 
Other "spare" yarn, I usually find some one in the swap I'm in, to send it to. I may end up going to an assisted living setting, so I am trying not to buy more yarn. As lupines said, I don't want to leave it for my family (1 brother) to figure what to do with it. Knowing him, he'd prolly toss it in the dumpster. EEEEKKK!


----------



## musiclady (Aug 26, 2011)

I think I must have found more stores 'cause my stash will last at least as long as yours! My big problem now is using what I have for patterns I have instead of buying ones of BOTH!!


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

That's sorta where I'm at. Can't justify another yarn purchase until I've used some stash yarn. 

Fabric too!


----------

